# Ford 4000 unsure of year/ 3 point hitch problem



## Grasshpper (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey everyone I’m new to the tractor world but have just inherited a ford 4000 tractor and he was unsure if the year.... (I think I’ve located the correct plate underneath the seat) NCA 501 B 3D18 is what is stamped there any help in identifying the year from this would be helpful..... as I’m trying to determine why the 3 point hitch doesn’t work at all


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Go to www.tractordatamcom.they list the serial number range per year for each tractor at the bottom of the general data page


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

It looks like an early model, 1965-1968. In the older Fords, they have a dip stick in the hydraulic section, located low on the right side beneath the seat area. Rome the dipstick and blow a shot of compressed air into the tube. This will reprime the hydraulic pump. May have to do this 2.or 3 times.to get results. Worked on my 53 NAA when the lift quit working after replacing the hydraulic pump.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Grasshpper said:


> View attachment 41373
> View attachment 41377
> Hey everyone I’m new to the tractor world but have just inherited a ford 4000 tractor and he was unsure if the year.... (I think I’ve located the correct plate underneath the seat) NCA 501 B 3D18 is what is stamped there any help in identifying the year from this would be helpful..... as I’m trying to determine why the 3 point hitch doesn’t work at all


That is a 1962-65 4 cylinder model. On all the smaller Fords the serial number is HAND STAMPED into the top of the transmission - just above and behind the starter. The number you show is a part # (one of many you will find) and is CAST into the top of the lift cover. Big difference between stamped and cast.
As to the lift not working, first insure your hydraulic level is to the correct level. Then try bleeding the hydraulic pump.
Crack the plug as shown in the photos othen start the engine and let it idle. It will spit oil and air out of that plug. Let it spit untill you are getting a clear, air free flow of oil. Then reinstall the plug. Usually that will work.
Some guys buy a hose barb and a piece of clear plastic hose. Run the hose from the pump to the hydraulic reservoir fill. Then run the engine till you see no more bubbles. Then replace the plug on the pump.
It is imperative that you have or get a couple of manuals for your tractor. One is the I&T FO-20 manual. Do an internet search for that #. And a copy of the original owner/operators manual is important too. The latter one, read it cover to cover like a novel to familiarize yourself with your tractor.
These photos show a tractor just like yours. This one is a diesel and has a fuel filter above the pump which yours won't have if it is a gasser. Follow the yellow pencil to find the bleeder plug on the pump.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ultradog said:


> That is a 1962-65 4 cylinder model. On all the smaller Fords the serial number is HAND STAMPED into the top of the transmission - just above and behind the starter. The number you show is a part # (one of many you will find) and is CAST into the top of the lift cover. Big difference between stamped and cast.
> As to the lift not working, first insure your hydraulic level is to the correct level. Then try bleeding the hydraulic pump.
> Crack the plug as shown in the photos othen start the engine and let it idle. It will spit oil and air out of that plug. Let it spit untill you are getting a clear, air free flow of oil. Then reinstall the plug. Usually that will work.
> Some guys buy a hose barb and a piece of clear plastic hose. Run the hose from the pump to the hydraulic reservoir fill. Then run the engine till you see no more bubbles. Then replace the plug on the pump.
> ...


PS, since I had my camera out...
Follow the yellow pencil to the location of the serial #.
You will likely need to scrape off some crud or paint to read it. Post what you find and someone here can ID what you have.
Remember: a half fast reading of the numbers does us no good. You must give us a faithful, accurate reading or it is a waste of everyone's time.
That is an outstanding, reliable old tractor.


----------

